# Creation books by Henry Morris



## nwink (Sep 11, 2012)

Is Henry Morris, author of many books on creation (and founding member of the Institute for Creation Research), a recommended author by people on this board? Is his work accurate scientifically and a good resource for understanding 6-day creation VS evolution? I'm mostly interested in a good book that is faithful to Scripture, scientifically rigorous...that addresses common evolutionist arguments from a Biblical, 6-day creation perspective.


----------



## lynnie (Sep 12, 2012)

Morris is without question the granddaddy of the creation science movement and to be honored for his work.

He is King James Only because the men who translated it were creationists, and some of the guys who translated NASB, ESV, etc, are not. Well back then they were all creationists. So you have to wonder if his logic always holds up in other areas. 

I would move on to to other authors myself, mainly over his approach to flood geology which does not hold up all the time. One flood made multiple layers of coal in seams separated by non coal? It tries to explain all the sediments with one flood.

The best guy out there for the flood is Setterfield and the fountains of the deep erupting theory. Masses of water under extreme pressure and temps, deep underground, with much dissolved mineral matter because of the extreme pressure and temp, erupted to form the strata at the same time as the flood. Great research. Fits the evidence.

Now, you want earlier science. Setterfield is the leading researcher on the decrease of the speed of light theory and what happened at the fall. Measurements since the 1600s bear him out. Explains all sorts of stuff. My favorite author is Malcolm Bowden who sums up a lot of stuff for the layman:

Amazon.com: True Science Agrees With the Bible Pb V.3: Controversialist, (9780950604244): Malcolm Bowden: Books 

great book! My all time favorite creationist book. (He lays out the case for geocentricity in an appendix but his work does not need geocentricity as a foundation for the science, if you can't handle geocentricity. Personally I believe it, it is at this point classical physics and the behavior of light waves, versus Eiensteins relativity. But I digress.) Plenty on problems with old earth....my favorite being the decreasing diameter of the sun as measured since the 1850s....between 100,000 and a million years ago we would fry if it was correspondingly bigger.


There are post Morris papers out there on light the first day and no sun until the fourth and that sort of thing. 

Scroll down this link to "Topics in Science and the Bible" (Lambert Dolphin's Library). A wide collection on creationism. Quite a few Setterfield articles in there. ( I am not endorsing the guys entire library). A good place to start.....you'll pick up on many different authors.

Lambert's Library

You might like the classic Intelligent Design books and the impossibility of evolution no matter how many trillions of years we had for it. Irreducibly complex systems and statistical impossibility. Once a person has to admit to God, or some "force", for life itself, you are on the way to biblical credibility.

Folks like Lee Strobel, I can't comment on his thinking except to say he is popular with some Calvinists I know: Amazon.com: The Case for a Creator: A Journalist Investigates Scientific Evidence That Points Toward God (9780310241447): Lee Strobel: Books

You might want to try this: http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_s...+beginning&sprefix=walt+brown+,stripbooks,194 In the Beginning: Compelling Evidence for Creation and the Flood (8th Edition) by Walter T. Brown


----------

